# Kick-Eez on a Citori



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Anyone have a Kick-Eez on a Citori or similar O/U? Was wondering about the recoil reduction and if was worth the expense (even though fairly minimal).

I shoot left and can't really find a suitable left handed semi auto.


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

the new semi autos have shim to adjust left to right, a citori might have cast for a right hand shooter. best option is to go for a gun fitting, the fitter will give you the numbers you need for a fit, some can adjust or make a stock that fits. i shoot left to finally had to buy a LEFTY stock, and do some grinding on it. but it shoots good.


----------



## Hells Canyon (Nov 1, 2012)

I have that pad on my Citori and I really like it. I am not a big person either and I think it is certainly worth it.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Brokengunz said:


> the new semi autos have shim to adjust left to right, a citori might have cast for a right hand shooter. best option is to go for a gun fitting, the fitter will give you the numbers you need for a fit, some can adjust or make a stock that fits. i shoot left to finally had to buy a LEFTY stock, and do some grinding on it. but it shoots good.


I understand that. It's not my shooting the gun that's the problem. I hit birds fine with it. It's the kick that I need to reduce.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Hells Canyon said:


> I have that pad on my Citori and I really like it. I am not a big person either and I think it is certainly worth it.


Me too. I have one on my 425


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Tom, have you tried a Mercury compensator in the butt stock? What kind of $$ is considered minimal? It's a Citori man, spring for the $19.99.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

That was my point. Most recoil redcucers are fairly minimal in price. It's not a big gamble even if it doesn't work. 

Do you have a Mecury Compensator on a Citori?


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Nope, can't afford them high $$ guns just to shoot ducks down here. Worked with a guy who was a ranked sporting clays shooter who said they did wonders when shooting a 1000 rounds a week. Good luck with your search .


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> Anyone have a Kick-Eez on a Citori or similar O/U? Was wondering about the recoil reduction and if was worth the expense (even though fairly minimal).
> 
> I shoot left and can't really find a suitable left handed semi auto.


I have a Limbsaver on mine and it helps a lot over the hard rubber one Browning uses. You will need to get a grind to fit, but it is worth the $$ IMO.


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

I have one on my Beretta 682. I really like it. 100 rounds of sporting clays and I'm fine (although i am a pretty big guy).


----------

